

How periscope onboards new users - mxstbr
http://www.useronboard.com/how-periscope-onboards-new-users/

======
samuelhulick
Hi all! I'm the person who did this teardown. If anyone would like to fire
some questions or critiques my way, I will be watching this thread like a
hawk.

------
samuelhulick
@mxstbr Thank you very much for posting this here!

